# 5 linux games von Indi entwicklern als bundle

## firefly

Habe gerade folgendes auf pro-linux.de gelesen:

Wolfire Games bietet mit »The Humble Indie Bundle« fünf bekannte Independent-Spiele zu einem selbst wählbaren Preis an:

http://www.wolfire.com/humble

Spiele die m Bundle enthalten sind:

World of Goo

Aquaria

Gish

Lugaru

Penumbra Overture

----------

## Necoro

Es ist wiedermal erstaunlich, dass Linux-User tendenziell mehr geben als Windows-Anhänger

----------

## kernelOfTruth

nice !   :Razz: 

ich hab zwar worldofgoo schon, aber für aquaria und gish geb ich nochmal gerne was aus   :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Cool.

Aber so wie ich es sehe, gibt es nur für world of goo ein Ebuild?

Tobi

Ps.: Die geizigen Windows-User...Unter dem Durchschnitt  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich kann jetzt nicht widerstehen und muss einfach mal nachfragen.

Da ich keine Kreditkarte besitze und mir diese auch nicht zulegen möchte. Gibt es zufällig jemanden von euch "alt eingesessenen" der die Zahlung für mich vornehmen kann und das mit dieser Geschenke-Mail-Option für mich erwirbt, bzw mich damit beschenkt?

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das Bundle irgendwann ausläuft. Wenn es aber noch in  3-4 Tage erhältlich ist, würde ich gerne jemandem einen Betrag von 35 € überweisen... der dann mit seiner Kerditkarte zuschlägt?

Also euch vieren würde ich z.B. vertrauen... :)

----------

## firefly

Ach ja mittlerweile sind es 6 spiele. Wobei das letzte ein flash spiel ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Now with an extra Samorost 2 bonus humbly donated by Amanita Design

 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ich kann jetzt nicht widerstehen und muss einfach mal nachfragen.
> 
> Da ich keine Kreditkarte besitze und mir diese auch nicht zulegen möchte. Gibt es zufällig jemanden von euch "alt eingesessenen" der die Zahlung für mich vornehmen kann und das mit dieser Geschenke-Mail-Option für mich erwirbt, bzw mich damit beschenkt?
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das Bundle irgendwann ausläuft. Wenn es aber noch in  3-4 Tage erhältlich ist, würde ich gerne jemandem einen Betrag von 35 € überweisen... der dann mit seiner Kerditkarte zuschlägt?
> ...

 

Du kannst mit Paypal zahlen. KK geht, soweit ich das sehe, sowieso nicht?

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Ich kann jetzt nicht widerstehen und muss einfach mal nachfragen.
> 
> Da ich keine Kreditkarte besitze und mir diese auch nicht zulegen möchte. Gibt es zufällig jemanden von euch "alt eingesessenen" der die Zahlung für mich vornehmen kann und das mit dieser Geschenke-Mail-Option für mich erwirbt, bzw mich damit beschenkt?
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das Bundle irgendwann ausläuft. Wenn es aber noch in  3-4 Tage erhältlich ist, würde ich gerne jemandem einen Betrag von 35 € überweisen... der dann mit seiner Kerditkarte zuschlägt?
> ...

 

Du kannst auch über amazon bezahlen, da geht aber anscheinend nur KK

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Danke für den Tipp. Ich habe sofort zugeschlagen und mal 40 USD überwiesen. Da ich nur auf Windows Spiele habe ich somit deren Schnitt mal ein wenig in die Höhe zu treiben versucht...

----------

## ChrisJumper

 :Embarassed: 

Paypal hab ich glatt übersehen! Nun ja ein Tag reicht nicht mehr aus bis die Aktion beendet ist um ein neues Konto anzulegen. Ich werde dann wohl einfach drauf verzichten.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## Josef.95

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Paypal hab ich glatt übersehen! Nun ja ein Tag reicht nicht mehr aus bis die Aktion beendet ist um ein neues Konto anzulegen. Ich werde dann wohl einfach drauf verzichten.
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 Hm.., ich bin da zwar nicht aktuell Informiert, aber "normal" sollte man so ein Paypal Konto in ein paar Minuten einrichten und Nutzen können.

Ist aber etwa zwei Jahre her das ich das mal für ein eBay Geschäft hab einrichten müssen, denke aber das es heute auch noch möglich sein sollte.

Bei mir wurde einst von Paypal zwei kleine Cent Beiträge auf mein normale Girokonto überwiesen, diese Beiträge mussten dann von mir bestätigt werden, damit war dann das Konto verifiziert und sofort einsatzbereit. (ging alles online)

----------

## jodel

ansonsten spende halt ein paar Euro an eine gemeinnützige Organisation deiner Wahl und nutze einen der zahlreichen Download Links die im Netz kursieren.   :Cool: 

----------

## disi

Hehe, ich hatte in den letzten 2 Minuten noch zugeschlagen  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Humble update: open source extension (5/11/10)
> 
> The Humble Indie Bundle experiment has been a massive success beyond our craziest expectations. So far, in just over 6 days, 113,229 generous contributors have put down an incredible $1,024,792. Of this, contributors chose to allocate 31.04% to charity: $318,053 for the Electronic Frontier Foundation and Child's Play Charity. I have made a page for the full breakdown including credit card fees in a JSON format here (json).
> ...

 

----------

## firefly

 *disi wrote:*   

> Hehe, ich hatte in den letzten 2 Minuten noch zugeschlagen 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Humble update: open source extension (5/11/10)
> ...

 

cool  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Schon ein kluger Schachzug ... erst noch die Spenden abgreifen, bevor man sie denn eh OpenSource macht  :Very Happy: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Schon ein kluger Schachzug ... erst noch die Spenden abgreifen, bevor man sie denn eh OpenSource macht 

 

Ich wäre da mal nicht so voreillig. Die Devs haben zwar den Code als Opensource freigegeben, nicht jedoch den "Artwork" Teil. Sprich: Grafik und Audio sind nicht Opensource.

----------

## Necoro

Hmm ... 'Note, the games will be "free as in 'free speech', not as in 'free beer'"' ... das klingt für mich eher danach, dass das Artwork und so auch noch folgt (weil sie sprechen ja von 'games' und nicht von 'source')

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich hab mir immer noch keinen Paypal Account angelegt.. vielleicht mach ich das die Tage wirklich, schließlich wurde die Aktion ja verlängert.

Ich dachte auch das das Überweisen/Füllen des Paypal-Kontos den Zeitraum einer normalen Überweisung in Anspruch nimmt, und das können bei meiner Bank gerne mal sechs bis 12 Stunden werden, so war mir das dann doch zu lange.

Kann mir vielleicht noch mal jemand den Unterschied zwischen "free as in speech" und "free as in beer" erklären? Meinen die damit das es nur ein Rezept umsonst gibt ich mir nach diesem aber ein Bier brauen darf, sprich das Spiel dann aus den Quellen Compilieren müsste?

Na ja ist eigentlich auch egal, ich finde die Aktion bisher sehr, sehr gelungen... es freut mich das sie damit so viel Erfolg hatten. Schade finde ich nur das jetzt anscheinend die Samorost 2 Entwickler leer ausgegangen sind. :D

----------

## Necoro

'free as in free speech' meint: Komplett frei: Du kannst damit machen was du willst (OpenSource halt)

'free as in free beer' meint: 'So frei wie Freibier' - also nur gratis (Freeware halt)

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Wie gesagt... nur der Code ist OpenSource...

http://www.wolfire.com/humble

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> It is the underlying code that will be made available to everyone.
> ...

 

http://blog.wolfire.com/2010/05/Lugaru-goes-open-source

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> We are releasing the source code under the General Public License(GPL),
> ...

 

Und das selbe für Penumbra

http://frictionalgames.blogspot.com/2010/05/penumbra-overture-goes-open-source.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> All assets (except a few that are part of the engine) are still under the same copyright as before. The thing that is free is the source code for the executable which is now released under the GPL version 3 licence.
> ...

 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Necoro

Pff ... sich bei den Quellen zu informieren ist doch Cheating  :Razz: 

----------

